# WCG lags computer



## hat (Jul 28, 2009)

WCG will lag my computer... games stutter and sometimes clients connected to my Quake server get sutttering, even though WCG is low priority and my server is set to high priority. Causes? Solutions?


----------



## Kursah (Jul 28, 2009)

Are you running your CPU @ 100%? I noticed a slight dip in multitasking on my quad @ 100% that wasn't there at the default 60%...I can only imagine a dual core would be worse off.


----------



## Creatre (Jul 28, 2009)

yeah man you gotta cut it down if you are going to be using it. I usually keep mine at 50%.


----------



## hat (Jul 28, 2009)

Well, that's not really a good solution because it spikes to 100% and then back down to 0%, it doesn't stay at a constant level.


----------



## mrsemi (Jul 28, 2009)

Hat, in my thread that was one issue people hadn't commented on.  Does it spike to 100% at 50% usage as well?  My computer is a yoyo on cpu usage, I don't mind when I'm not there but it doesn't seem like it should throttle like that, can't be good for the cpu.


----------



## mrhuggles (Jul 28, 2009)

why wouldn't it be good for the cpu? my cpu likes it a lot.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 28, 2009)

mrsemi said:


> Hat, in my thread that was one issue people hadn't commented on.  Does it spike to 100% at 50% usage as well?  My computer is a yoyo on cpu usage, I don't mind when I'm not there but it doesn't seem like it should throttle like that, can't be good for the cpu.



This is the only way WCG scales processor load. For 50% its 100% for 1 sec then 0% for 1 sec and repeat. For 33% its 100% 1 sec 0% 2 sec and so on. 

If you want only 50% cpu usage and have a dual or quad it would be a better idea to just set the client to use one (for dual) or two (for quads) cores at 100%. This prevents the see saw usage which some ppl dislike in part because of how it thermally cycles the cpu.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 28, 2009)

or you can set it to run 100% when you're not using it.  And not allow it to run when you are.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Since the client is not coded directly for your processor it doesn't have a ceiling to hit (Example: Your 50% may equal my 100% load, and worse it my cause my pc not to respond). To calculate what would be 50% of your processor.  The client would need to run at 100%, and base 50% from that figure.  That figure then would be divide across 60 for seconds, minutes, and hours.  

theonedub said it best, but I hope I help some!


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2009)

Hm, it hasn't been doing it recently. I'm starting to feel that it's the ticrate... the default ticrate is .05, but the admin for my server likes to run it at .1. I notice it is choppy at .1.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2009)

I think it "lags" because you are feeling the throttling.  Just set it to 100% idle and forget it.  I can't tell it is running on an Opteron 180 (dual core).  The only time I thought it lagged with that setting was on an Athlon XP 2200+ (single core) and that was at least three years ago.  At the same time, an Athlon 64 4000+ (single core) had no problems.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I think it "lags" because you are feeling the throttling.  Just set it to 100% idle and forget it.  I can't tell it is running on an Opteron 180 (dual core).  The only time I thought it lagged with that setting was on an Athlon XP 2200+ (single core) and that was at least three years ago.  At the same time, an Athlon 64 4000+ (single core) had no problems.



True, but make sure you have the ram to support it. That plays a big factor as well.... not just cpu usage.


----------



## Bundy (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks guys - I had the same problem and setting 100%idle and not running when in use fixed me up.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jul 29, 2009)

Bundy said:


> Thanks guys - I had the same problem and setting 100%idle and not running when in use fixed me up.



Np!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 29, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> True, but make sure you have the ram to support it. That plays a big factor as well.... not just cpu usage.


True.  The 2200+ had 512 MiB while the 4000+ had 3 GiB.  That would explain it.


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 7, 2009)

Mindweaver said:


> True, but make sure you have the ram to support it. That plays a big factor as well.... not just cpu usage.



Very true!!






Look at the Fight Aids at Home WUs eating memory:shadedshu. CMD2 are not tht hungry for memory.

When it comes to RAM, The more, The better!!


----------



## dustyshiv (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a question though. Wht exactly does Idle refer to? The comp is Idle if u dont use the keyboad or mouse for tht certain amount of time? If the user is watchin a movie and he is not using his input devices...would that also count as idle? If I set the cpu usage at 100% @ 3min of the comp bein idle, the movie would lag if its an old CPU. The reason I ask is some of my rigs are old P4s and only 512 MB of RAM.


----------



## Bundy (Aug 7, 2009)

I've not noticed this but am not running any old rigs. It would be bad if you have to wirggle yr mouse all the time.


----------

